# FORGE Bicycles - Sawback Right On...



## BigTexas (Mar 12, 2008)

Just getting back in the saddle and noticed an awesome deal on the Forge Sawback 5xx. I'm looking at the silver, 17". Seems like a great deal with top grade components (DEORE, WTB, RockShox..), after shopping around most bikes I come across with this setup are at least twice the price. Wow,,, Forge riders please let me know your thoughts. I want to know everything...If you prefer send me an email.

This is the bike:

http://www.forgebikes.com/saw5sl.asp


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

i had a similarly equipped bike and broke literally all the components in a few months (didnt have the mx2 brakes, they're pretty decent). i got a cheap bike because i wasnt sure if i was going to ride much.. now that i know i love the sport and ride a few times a week, i look back and kinda regret not spending more right off the bat.

i needed a bike that could take everything my 200lbs self could throw at it, on any terrain i could find.. the low end stuff wasnt it. i guess its a find intro bike, but with a bike like that you're either not going to be riding hard and often, or going to be out growing the bike pretty fast.


----------



## tpm7 (May 14, 2007)

I don't know anything about Forge frames, but the components are decent entry level stuff, but you could aim higher. Just out of curiosity, what's the price you found for it and the regular prices of them? This would help others determine how good of a deal it actually is...


----------



## jlk_250 (Jul 2, 2007)

There is a huge (25+ pages) Forge thread on the "bike and frame" forum.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=292931&highlight=forge+sawback

The bike isn't at all "top grade" by the megadollar standards of MTBR regulars but is an excellent deal for a bike that is somewhere between bottom and mid grade for a "real" mountain bike. About the same as a typical $500-600 bike at a bike shop.


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

Seeing as I own two Forge Bicycles, one of which is the Sawback 5xx, I'm very familiar with this bike! I bought the bike for $319.00, which is a fantastic price. To jLK’s point this bike would retail around the $500 - $600 range. 

I've owned mine for 2+ years with over 2K miles. This is a great quality bike. :thumbsup: 

They use major names on each component, so maintenance and repairs are simple. The brakes are MX2’s, which are higher level than MX4’s, DEORE drivetrain with shifters are good quality. RockShox, WTB... all good. I'm really impressed that the frame is all aluminum, which makes it light, and the frame geometry puts me in mind of bicycle three times the price. 

Forge as a company is A+ in my experience, they are very tentative to their customers and provide a 1.800 telephone number for Customer Support and Service. 

Bottom line this is an excellent bike, for an incredible price.It seems like target.com is running specials on bikes not? I think I saw the Sawback for $290!!! That to me is an incredible deal! Also, if you are interested you can get a 10% discount if you have AAA or google target.com coupons. 

Best of luck purchasing your bike. You won’t go wrong, from my experience, with Forge.


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

A different perspective maybe, I bought a Forge Sawback and quickly upgraded within the next few months to a name brand bike with the higher level components. I think the Sawback is a good starter bike and an excellent bike to ride light trails on, but I wouldn't ride any of the trails I ride now on it. I'd say if your not willing to spend over 600-700 bucks on a bike, buy a Forge. If it were me to do over, I'd have just bought a better bike off the bat. 
ER
disclaimer: I spent over 1000 bucks on a bike that I'd still change things about so take my recommendation appropriately.


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

Good perspectie Eclipse. For a solid entry mountain, Forge is top of the list..Compatabile to a $500 - $600 price range bike. As for me I had a $975.00 Yetti that gave me more troubles than my Forge. 

PS: I like your disclaimer, what are you riding now? I


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

*Beware of Forge shills*

Over the years I've developed a nose for bogus posts, reviews, and comments on the web, and have to say that my nose is telling me that there is a lot of shilling going on related to Forge Bikes recently. Not only on the MTBR forums, but all over the internet (I've seen a whole bunch in Yahoo Answers as well).

I'm not saying that there is anything wrong with Forge bikes, only that anyone considering buying one should be very careful about basing their decision on comments they found on the net.

There are actually quite a few people on these forums that have connections to manufacturers, and I think that's a good thing provided they make it clear their relationship to a specific manufacture (as many of them do). I just don't like it when someone pretends to be an unbiased consumer and then starts promoting a brand they have a connection to.

Obviously I don't know for a fact that this shilling is going on, so read the posts and make up your own mind.


----------



## BlueTrain (Jan 24, 2005)

BigTexas said:


> Just getting back in the saddle and noticed an awesome deal on the Forge Sawback 5xx. I'm looking at the silver, 17". Seems like a great deal with top grade components (DEORE, WTB, RockShox..), after shopping around most bikes I come across with this setup are at least twice the price. Wow,,, Forge riders please let me know your thoughts. I want to know everything...If you prefer send me an email.
> 
> This is the bike:
> 
> http://www.forgebikes.com/saw5sl.asp


SPAM


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

Trailville.. Dog Very low!! Why talk such non-sense. Who are you? I have been on these forums for years writing about Forge and many other bikes. Not to mention I have seen pics from Eclipse with his Forge bike.

Do you own a Forge? Not to mention the thread on Forge with thousands of reviews. 

FACT: For $319.99 I think this an amazing bike, compatable to a $500 - $600 bike. I don't think you have the right to interject your thoughts and ruin the joy for others.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Another very satisfied Forge owner here. I got one last summer and couldn't be happier with it. I took it out for a ride yesterday on some nice fire roads and would ride again today if my legs weren't so fatigued. As others have stated, it's not a high-end bike and you can't take it down to the lbs for free tune-ups. 

I have to agree with trailville on one aspect - many posts on the internet have an agenda. One can imagine that lbs's and internet retailers, as well, do not welcome a bike like the Forge because they can't compete pricewise. Trailville's intent is fairly obvious.

Good luck.


----------



## syn0s (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been a lurker here for months and this is my first post, but I'm going to have to agree with Trailville here. I've read through the entire sawback thread, and while it is my own opinion, I say take what you read on these forums with a grain of salt. Some of the posts in that thread are almost blatant spam, and there's no doubt that some people are trying to push Forge sales.

There was one post in that entire Sawback thread that actually made sense. It said something to the effect of "...let the bike sell itself if it is so good." To this extent I completely agree. We know that Forge offers a lot of bike for the money, but we don't need to be reminded in every single post. I've read through quite a few "What beginner bike should I buy?" type threads on here and almost every single one of them has a comment from Bikefun or somebody else promoting the Forge. I do agree that it is a great value, especially for beginners, but I also agree with the fact that high quality merchandise sells itself in this world and doesn't need such shameless promotion. Almost reminds me of the cell phone booths that I see in the local mall. If your cell phones service is so good, people will come to you... Not the other way around.

I do think that a first timer needs to at least ride a similar bike at an LBS with similar geometry and dimensions to make sure that the fit is good. That is one thing that you are missing with the Forge is the ability to test ride it, and in my opinion that is a big no-no. Fit is EVERYTHING on a bike.

Once again, this is just my 2 cents, so you may wish to take what I say with a grain of salt as well.


----------



## jlk_250 (Jul 2, 2007)

trailville said:


> Over the years I've developed a nose for bogus posts, reviews, and comments on the web, and have to say that my nose is telling me that there is a lot of shilling going on related to Forge Bikes recently. Not only on the MTBR forums, but all over the internet (I've seen a whole bunch in Yahoo Answers as well).
> <snip>
> 
> Obviously I don't know for a fact that this shilling is going on, so read the posts and make up your own mind.


I don't read every post on MTBR and hadn't seen anything about Forge bikes for months. Just did a search and I see that Bikefun has been busy. No idea if he is tied to Forge in any way but it could be that he is just an enthusiastic Forge owner looking to share the love. What else are you going to do when a newbie asks what bike to buy? The 5xx truly is a great value. Many newbies would be well-advised to go to their LBS instead of going mail order but for some a mail order bike can work out well. (Although my #1 suggestion would be to do a search because the same newbie question comes up several times per week. I think the mods should close those threads with a note to consult a sticky FAQ if it's the exact same question.)

So after reading up on it, I don't see anything that makes me say that shilling is going on for sure like some other people have said (not trailville). Maybe there is, but it's nothing more than an enthusiastic owner might do. There's a lot less of it than people pushing local bike shops!

Jon


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Todays the first time I've visited the forums in a while, so I hadn't seen these "shilling" allegations before this one. I did notice that there were no recent posts in the giant Forge thread -- being an owner, I usually check the thread for recent posts. Interesting. 

You CAN test ride a Forge. I bought a medium last summer and decided I didn't like the fit after riding it. Target had the bike picked up two days later. That's one benefit you don't get at an lbs -- they're not going to let you bring it back if you don't like it after you actually get to ride it - not just in the parking lot.


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

SynOs, since you singled me out I figure I would defend the fact that I'm am an extremely satisfied customer of Forge Bicycles. 

The original posting was an inquiry into the Forge Sawback, which by far is an excellent deal. I'm happy to share my thoughts to those looking for a great buy, especially if you want a real bike and can't afford $500 - $600.

I find it interesting that this is your first posting, makes no sense... As you will see I'm also fond of high-end bikes, as referenced with-in these forums. No need to defend myself nor be singled out, especially from someone like yourself. But I respect your opinion. 

Please do forgive my excitement that I share my views on Forge! I like their products so much that I also bought the M Street to kick around locally on the streets. Like the Sawback, very Forge like, an incredible deal, all aluminum frame with SRAM components!! 

PS: Take a look at the Thread that Eclipse referenced. Many, Many people write reviews on Forge. If you like perhaps you can champion a dedicated Forge room, many of us Forge riders requested this in the past. But unfortunately know one ever returned our messages.


----------



## syn0s (Mar 16, 2008)

bikefun said:


> I like their products so much that I also bought the M Street to kick around locally on the streets. *Like the Sawback, very Forge like, an incredible deal, all aluminum frame with SRAM components!!*


Regardless of the fact that you like higher end bikes or not, you are still promoting Forge bikes even when you respond to my post. The bold text above says it all.. I rest my case.

And I apologize for singling you out. I should say that many people shamelessly plug the Forge name, so it isn't you alone. Like I said it was just my opinion, and nobody should have to defend themselves from anybody on this forum. Let's keep the thread on track with the Forge Sawback discussion. I do like the fact that you can buy it, assemble it, adjust it to your liking and then actually ride the @%$% out of it to actually get a feel for the geometry and fit of the bike. Then, if anything you can return it to Target and you will only be out the price of shipping.

Most LBS only let you test ride around the block or in the parking lot, so I like the fact that you can really test it once it is built. What is Target's return policy on the bike?


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey, I'm for real. I promise. Check out my pics , if you have any questions. 

Bikefun- I bought a 29'er, a Fisher Cobia which I'm currently riding. It retails for over 1000 bucks but surprisingly some parts are identical as the Forge. In fact, I upgraded the Forge with a Race Face Crank and a Tora 318 fork so it's just as good except for the brakes. Everytime I meet a new rider who's interested in the sport I usually tell them to pic up a Forge Sawback to see whether they really wanna ride. If they do, they will soon want to drop big money on a really nice bike, and if they don't they have a solid entry level hardtail that didn't cost half a months pay.


edit: one more think I thought I'd mention. We all know that when you buy a bike, your paying for the frame, plus the components on the bike. The manufacturers frame, and parts sourced from other companies. The Forge frame has been great for me at 215 lbs and I've ridden it quite hard. I broke the crank (Truvativ Isoflow) bent the wheels (WTB) and swapped out the fork cause it sucked (Dart 1.) However, the frame was rock solid.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

BigTexas
Sounds like some good stuff, how does the bike fit with your locale/type of riding?
Where are you at in Texas?
CDT


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Target has a good return policy. Don't know how much to elaberate because I wouldn't want anyone to think I'm "shilling". 

When I first rode the medium around the driveway, the sizing felt good. It wasn't until I rode around a bit that I realized that I needed a bit longer top tube. I have to admit, it was a downer to have to repackage a new bike, but I did take care to pack it properly and in the same condition as I received it.


----------



## BigTexas (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks like I created a mess. I'm trien to stay out of trouble and here i am. Man ya'all need to relax. Just lookin for a darn good bike for the $$.

Wife got copouns from target, so she thought a bike would be nice for me. So here I am, lookin at Forge. Thanks Forge riders for the report, I don't consider nothing wrong with you given me your views and experience. if anything, the non forge rider "GET OUT" and maybe get a life. Ok.. I can get hot, hence BIG TEXAS, I usin to driving ATV and hunting... 

So biking sounded good for the heart and spare tire. Well i bought the Forge for around $287, tx's to bikefun I used a AAA discount so no shipping charge. i let the wife keep her discount card. 

Before buying i called forge, spoke to a very warm gal who explained all my questions and was real nice.

Well that's where I am.. I'll report back.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Welcome to the Forums, Tex!*

Glad you found a decent bike at a decent price. A few of us did some research on the Forge products, and it appears they are made by Giant, which is a good thing. You got yourself a decent little hardtail for the money.

Your profile indicates you also have a Trek 6000 and a Trek Fuel. How do you find the quality of the frame on the Forge to the Trek 6000?

Be sure to give us a ride report from your favorite TX trail. I guess they're all big down there, eh?  Check out the regional forums here on MTBR. Texas is represented and you might find some riding partners there.

Bob


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

Big, happy to hear it worked out for you. Please do report back.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

I've been doing research on the FS Sawback 7xx by Forge. The rear suspension has preload adjustable damping so probably wouldn't have to upgrade right away. It has a Manitou Axel suspension fork and Hayes Mx2 dual disc breaking. I've been researching a few FS bicycles and not going to decide either way until I've done a lot of research and decide on one.
Does anyone here have a Forge Sawback 7xx bicycle?


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't know anything about that bicycle, but from all outward appearances the hardtail appears to be the FAR better deal. Just on GP I'd be real tentative to touch a F/S bike at that price point. I can tell you the Hayes Brakes are pretty crappy though. No modulation, no power, loud, have to adjust them constantly.


----------



## jlk_250 (Jul 2, 2007)

There is far less info out there on the 7xx and far fewer owners on MTBR. It's not something I would necessarily recommend to someone unless they really wanted a FS bike and $350 was their max budget. Personally I would save my money for a better FS bike (or get a HT, which I did). No personal experience though. 

Regarding shilling, it makes you wonder why there is nobody "shilling" the 7xx. You'd think Forge could fabricate a few happy 7xx owners if they wanted to. 

The Hayes MX2 brakes are the same on the 5xx and 7xx. Despite bad reviews, I like them a lot except for the noise. Still working on that.


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't know anything about the 7xx. But I said plenty about the 5xx and m street, forgive my excitement and happiness on such a deal. I'm actually considering buying another m street just for the frame as a rebuild.

As for the 7xx try this previous thread:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=241656&page=3

JlK the Mx2's are solid for me, what noise are you hearing? Is it the front or both? I never had that problem.... Have you made any changes?


----------



## jlk_250 (Jul 2, 2007)

bikefun said:


> JlK the Mx2's are solid for me, what noise are you hearing? Is it the front or both? I never had that problem.... Have you made any changes?


The noise is the same squeak that happens to all bike disc brakes from time to time, or so I gather from reading the Brake FAQ on this site. It happens only on tight, hilly singletrack on either front or back. I've cleaned the pads/rotors and tightened all fasteners as mentioned in the brake faq. Cleaning helps and we'll see how it goes this season now that I've replaced a bent rear rotor and replaced the fork and headset. It's only a squeek, not the god-awful howl that rim brakes make when wet but I do not like having the noisiest bike in the group.


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok, understand the squeek. What headset are you using. I changed mine to a Rtichey


----------



## jlk_250 (Jul 2, 2007)

I put in a Cane Creek ZS-6 headset. The only reason I did so was I accidentally ruined the stock headset when installing the new fork. Any "zero stack" headset works on the Forge and I was unaware that Ritchey "press-fit" is the same thing. Good to know but hopefully I'm a little smarter and won't have to buy any more headsets. I actually like the ZS headset and am kind of glad I accidentally wrecked the stock one because otherwise I couldn't justify the upgrade.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

bikefun said:


> I don't know anything about the 7xx. But I said plenty about the 5xx and m street, forgive my excitement and happiness on such a deal. I'm actually considering buying another m street just for the frame as a rebuild.
> 
> As for the 7xx try this previous thread:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=241656&page=3


OK, Thank you. I've been doing research on a few FS bicycles and the 7xx is one of em. I was also reading some information about that 5xx and it sounds like a great bicycle. I already have a rigid, but after reading so much about the 5xx, I may want to purchase one of em.
Forge sounds like a great company


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

I don't own a Forge and not connected to them but I happen to have one in the garage. A buddy of mine wanted to get into sport without spending $$$ so I suggested F and now putting it together for him. All I want to say is that I'm impressed of how much of a bike you get for $300. Shilling or not I don't see any better alternative for this price. The frame is rather nice, so there is a lot of potential for future upgrades. The thing is you get a decent rideable bike up front and then can add better components as things wear out or skills improve, even with the upgrades (bought wisely) the total price will be significantly lower compared to getting a similarly equipped bike from a bike shop.


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

Eclipse, the Cobia is really nice. I test rode the Cobia, I like it better than the Cannondale 29er, Caffeine 3. BUT, it was a short ride, so I'm not the best judge to compare. So far they are the only 29ers I have ridden. Will you go back to a 26"? How do you think the 29er compares to the tactical obstacle rides of a 26"? My initial thoughts are still hesitant, I feel the center of gravity is off. It's probably a matter of getting use to though.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't own a Forge, have never ridden one and don't plan on ever owning one (don't think I will ever personally be in the market for a beginners bike!) Having said that, if someone were looking to get into mountain biking I would definitely recommend they check out a Forge. The components are a great deal for $300. And if the frame is made by Giant as some say then it should be a good frame. 

And as far as quality selling itself as some have stated, this would happen in an ideal world. But if this were true then companies woud not have marketing departments. There are many products that are considered the best only because the advertising makes you believe that. Remember we are talking about a bike that is only sold online. The only way you will hear about it is through reccomendations. Its not like they have commercials, or you can see it in the store. So I have no problem with all the enthusiastic reccomendations of the bike.


----------



## jeepinmike (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy 5xx owner here. No 'shilling'. Only thing I want to change out after a year is my fork. I am an amateur (not beginner) rider, who communtes, rides for fun, and enjoys some challenging trails too. The bike works perfectly for me, and it fit my budget.

My LBS owner (GIANT dealer) is very impressed with my 5xx, and not too brand loyal to recognise and praise other bikes. Sure there are short comings, like only 2 sizes and buying via internet.

Point of the Forge praise is for the component list, quality, and service you can't match it in any other brand for the price and value. Now if you have more $$ to spend, there is obviously better bikes, beginner or not. Its just a decision if you want to pay more for a compairable bike. 
On the flip side, if you only have $300 to spend, why would you not want to buy the most for your $$? I don't think most look at it this way.


----------



## Corban (Feb 25, 2008)

BigTexas said:


> Just getting back in the saddle and noticed an awesome deal on the Forge Sawback 5xx. I'm looking at the silver, 17". Seems like a great deal with top grade components (DEORE, WTB, RockShox..), after shopping around most bikes I come across with this setup are at least twice the price. Wow,,, Forge riders please let me know your thoughts. I want to know everything...If you prefer send me an email.
> 
> This is the bike:
> 
> http://www.forgebikes.com/saw5sl.asp


I didnt see a price on the website, but www.rscycle.com has an Iron Horse warrior 5.0 which is a great bike for $599


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Corban said:


> I didnt see a price on the website, but www.rscycle.com has an Iron Horse warrior 5.0 which is a great bike for $599


Yeah that's a nice bike, but it costs twice as much as the Forge. Sure, you can spend a lot more and get a better bike.

Forge has a very inexpensive distribution channel, as they are only available through Target.com. I don't think you'll find a better bike for the money. I compared it to a Trek 6000 last year and couldn't see paying the dealer almost twice the price for a comparable bike, even though I liked the guy.

I understand that this is more of an enthusiasts site, and many of you consider a Forge level bike to be an entry level. However, there are those of us that consider it to be more of a mid level bike. I guess it depends on one's perspective.


----------



## txjohng (Oct 12, 2006)

hey tex...


i've heard the forge frame is made by giant.

it is a good entry level ht as many have mentioned that is comparable with bikes at the LBS ranging from 300-600 depending on the brand.

I've recommended this bike to friend looking at the 300.00 price point. I do not care much for the forge fs ( full suspension bike) 

main reasons are;

Speed: 21
Shifters: SHIMANO ST-EF50
Front Derailleur: SHIMANO TOURNEY FD-TY10
Rear Derailleur: SHIMANO ACERA RD-M340
Crankset: SR SUNTOUR XCC-T102 TRIPLE 42/34/24T


i doubt you can go wrong with the HT ...


----------



## CptanPanic (Apr 1, 2008)

The forge looks nice for a first bike, too bad I am 6'1 and it seems way too small.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

CptanPanic said:


> The forge looks nice for a first bike, too bad I am 6'1 and it seems way too small.


I'm 6'4 with 34" inseam and while the 19" frame is smaller than I need it is not too small, depending on your proportions you may be ok on it. A longer seatpost/stem may help too. Once I'm done putting it together I'll report back for fit, hopefully with some pictures.


----------



## CptanPanic (Apr 1, 2008)

Anyone have a target.com coupon that currently works? I have tried them all so far including (BABYSALE, etc), to no avail.
CP


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

*Temporary Price Cut*



CptanPanic said:


> Anyone have a target.com coupon that currently works? I have tried them all so far including (BABYSALE, etc), to no avail.
> CP


Jeeeeez. I just looked at Target out of curiosity and noticed they are selling the 5xxx for 288. Don't know how long it's been at that price or how long it will stay, but they were 330 last year.

You might check the codes at fatwallet: http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/hot-deals/370926/ If you can get another 10% off, that would be a smoking hot deal.

One of the members used to help out a lot (Bikefun?) with the discount codes, but it appears that some people thought he must be connected to Forge to help so much. You may want to search here or pm him?


----------



## CptanPanic (Apr 1, 2008)

Well I did it. I was able to get another 10% off through American express, and they are on sale for 10% off. So I ordered a 19" and can't wait.
Thanks,
CP


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

Does anyone have a link to *detailed full specs* on the blue 19" 5xx? I thought there was a post about this before, but now I can't find it.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

This huge thread has just about any info you could want (and more). One member even tore the bike apart and created an itemized list of the component weights (page 18): http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3005607&page=18

I have some pics on p. 19. I just noticed that my side pic makes the front tire look smaller than the rear. You can tell I'm not a photographer. The only changes I made was adding the cage/clips and changing the stock tires, which dropped the weight to around 30 pounds.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok, here it is as promised. Kinda small for me but ridable nevertheless, I'm 6-4, 34" inseam. Seatpost is at min insert naturally. I rode it around the block, it shifts, turns, stops, absorbs bumps, and feels solid and well balanced. What else do you ppl want for $300?


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

Valdemar said:


> Ok, here it is as promised. Kinda small for me but ridable nevertheless, I'm 6-4, 34" inseam. Seatpost is at min insert naturally. I rode it around the block, it shifts, turns, stops, absorbs bumps, and feels solid and well balanced. What else do you ppl want for $300?


Valdemar, you could always get a little longer seat post and a little longer stem. 
Sounds like an awesome bicycle!!!!! I've read so much good stuff about Forge.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

KevinBicycle said:


> Valdemar, you could always get a little longer seat post and a little longer stem.
> Sounds like an awesome bicycle!!!!! I've read so much good stuff about Forge.


Heh, this is not my bike, this was just to illustrate how a 6-4 person looks on it. As for longer stem and seatpost probably yes however the bike would likely not be very stable on steep descents at hight speed. There is an unrelated thread I started about me fitting my bike and many people say my 22.5" frame is small for my size, they'd probably laugh seeing me on this frame


----------



## CptanPanic (Apr 1, 2008)

I just got my Forge 5xx 19" last night and put it together. It is definetly a good bike for the bucks. Note I was able to get it for 10% because of target sale, 10% because clicked through from american express taylor made site, plus I got another 10% by using the tailor made program. So total including shipping was $270. If you have an AMEX better hurry, I got an anoucement that they are shutting down http://tailormade.americanexpress.com program on April 14th.

CP


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

$270? This is just insane. Wondering for how much does Target get these bikes so that they can sell'em so low.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

Valdemar said:


> Heh, this is not my bike, this was just to illustrate how a 6-4 person looks on it. As for longer stem and seatpost probably yes however the bike would likely not be very stable on steep descents at hight speed. There is an unrelated thread I started about me fitting my bike and many people say my 22.5" frame is small for my size, they'd probably laugh seeing me on this frame


I'm about 6'3" & 34" inseam. My MTN bicycle that I ride is a 21" frame measured from the middle of BB to the top of the ST ((20" if measured from the middle of the BB to the top of the TT). I have a long seat post and made my seating angle comfortable for me by also using a longer stem. The bicycle has never felt unstable even at 30+ MPH.
It's not about how it looks, it's about how it feels.
So yea, you could probably add a longer seat post and stem to get the desired seating angle and I wouldn't think it would get unstable on you.


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

Agree Forge is an amazing deal. When I bought mine I went through the AAA site (shopping / target.com) for an extra 10% off. When I bought the M Street I had googled "target.com" coupons for an extra 10%. Regardless, even at the original price, these are a great deal.


----------



## YZINGERR (Aug 19, 2007)

I love mine!


----------



## f575gtc (Apr 13, 2009)

I am also intertested in a new mtn bike and came across the Forge I really like the 7xx and I still don't know how much I am going to be riding.

my question is, I am 5'8 and have tried a 18 inch frame it was very comfy, this being a bigger bike at 19.5 is it going to be too big for me?


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

_That's one benefit you don't get at an lbs -- they're not going to let you bring it back if you don't like it after you actually get to ride it - not just in the parking lot._

Actually, you *do* get that benefit at some LBS's. I just bought a Cannondale F4 at my LBS and have 30 days to return it if I am not happy. Maybe I just found a great bikestore. Who knows? I do know that because of the attention that the owner showed me and his patience to answer all my questions - he sold a bike that day regardless of brand. I'll gladly buy everything I ever need there from this day on even if I have to spend a little more than I would someplace else. Three thumbs up on this store.

End of thread hijack


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

A couple of posters mentioned quality selling itself. Unfortunately it doesn't always. The reason? Because some people automatically assume that a low price is indicative of low quality.


----------



## WAREHOUSE (Jan 1, 2009)

my friend is thinking about buying a Forge 5xxx but he recently found a 2008 Gary Fisher Wahoo on ebay for $300. It is used but seems to be in good condition. I'm new to buying bikes so I told him to take the Wahoo to a bike shop first and then buy that instead of the Forge. Do you think I gave him good advice?

new forge vs. 1yr old gary fisher?

here's the link to the fisher wahoo btw: http://www.fisherbikes.com/archive/model/420#


----------



## Dragos (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm looking into buying the 5xx as well. After doing a lot of research on a good entry lvl mountain bike, it looks like it will be a good bike that will be able to provide me with what I need to get into biking and see if i like it. I know myself and if I will end up getting the bug I'm going to end up buying a much better bike without having a problem to spend more money for it. But first i would like to get something cheaper to make sure I end up spending more money on something I will use a lot.

I don't know if anyone knows but i would like to find out if the 5xx that is now on for sale on Target is a newer version that the people were talking in 2008 and that they were able to buy for around 300$. The reason i'm asking this is that the bike that you can get now from target is 379$ and i don't know if its any different then the one from last year.

Thanks!


----------



## WAREHOUSE (Jan 1, 2009)

I think it's always been $379, but people are using a "target online" coupon that knocks off 15% bringing the total down to $330. 

Anyone have any thoughts on my question? new 5xx or a 1yr old used Gary Fisher Wahoo?


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

I own the Forge Sawback 5xx for the past few months.. and I've ridden it on some pretty technical terrain in CO. I think its a solid bike with excellent customer service. It really comes down to budge,IMO. If you want a $500 to $600 hardtail, you can't go wrong with the Forge. 

I've since upgraded to a more expensive full suspension bike, because of the terrain. Either way, the Forge is a great bike.


----------



## noobmntbkr (Mar 20, 2009)

bikefun said:


> Trailville.. Dog Very low!! Why talk such non-sense. Who are you? I have been on these forums for years writing about Forge and many other bikes. Not to mention I have seen pics from Eclipse with his Forge bike.
> 
> Do you own a Forge? Not to mention the thread on Forge with thousands of reviews.
> 
> FACT: For $319.99 I think this an amazing bike, compatable to a $500 - $600 bike. I don't think you have the right to interject your thoughts and ruin the joy for others.


I think you completely missed the point. No one is questioning whether Eclipse has a Forge Bike or if they are good value since they clearly are for an entry level bike. The point of Trailville's message is for anyone paying attention and familiar with internet SPAM it is obvious that:

*Just getting back in the saddle and noticed an awesome deal on the Forge Sawback 5xx. I'm looking at the silver, 17". Seems like a great deal with top grade components (DEORE, WTB, RockShox..), after shopping around most bikes I come across with this setup are at least twice the price. Wow,,, Forge riders please let me know your thoughts. I want to know everything...If you prefer send me an email.

This is the bike:

http://www.forgebikes.com/saw5sl.asp*

is not an inquirering noobie looking for help,it's a subversive advertisment.


----------

